# Now I,m the new guy



## grandpabear (Aug 20, 2010)

Hello,I`m not new to archery, but i am new to archery talk.com


----------



## Bowhuntr64 (Aug 6, 2007)

Welcome to AT:wav::wav::wav:


----------



## rcmjr (Jan 31, 2007)

Welcome!


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:wav: :yo: *G'day.*







to *Archery Talk* grandpabear. Have fun here.


----------



## maxxis man (Apr 3, 2010)

Hi new guy. Glad to have ya aboard. Just wait about 10 minutes and you won't be the new guy anymore. Have fun on AT.


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## grandpabear (Aug 20, 2010)

Thanks everyone! this is all new to me.


----------



## 3gun (Aug 21, 2010)

Hello!


----------



## ivacic (Apr 6, 2010)

welcome!!!


----------



## rycountryboy (Feb 21, 2008)

*:welcome: to AT*


----------



## buckchaser86 (Jun 10, 2009)

Welcome to AT!!


----------



## BowArmory (Jun 21, 2010)

*Welcome to AT !!!*


----------



## King (Dec 8, 2002)

:welcome: *to Archerytalk!!

Randy
Mod Staff*


----------



## wicked1Joe (May 19, 2009)

:wav:

*Welcome to AT*
:wav:


----------



## cptbrain (Dec 16, 2007)

Welcome!


----------

